

The Day We Pretended to Care About Ukraine - denisnazarov
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/02/kyiv-ukraine-protests-disaster-porn-103721_Page2.html#.Uwdq4UJdVTM

======
matryoshka
Understand what triggered the events happening in Ukraine. Being born and
raised in Russia and having lots of friend from Ukraine, I want to stress that
what is happening in Kiev is unprecedented for Ukraine. They reached a
breaking point and all that's unfolding will set the course for Ukraine for
years and generations to come. I hope it will have a happy ending.

